# Grilled peaches with vanilla ice cream



## bbqking01 (Dec 30, 2021)

Added real butter and brown auger to the peaches. On the SmokeFire.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 30, 2021)

I would happily eat that. Nice job


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 30, 2021)

I wouldn't hesitate. .  .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 31, 2021)

Wow, do those ever look good!!  I'd sure eat a couple of them.
Some body must have a peach tree around here.  I'll just have to dig down through a couple of feet of snow to find it.   
Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 1, 2022)

a little late but that looks good,


----------

